# Post your HDR for fun!!!



## Professional (May 4, 2010)

Hey all,

Let's post HDR shots whatever they look, just for fun, no need to be so critique about fake or wrong look of HDR, just post and enjoy it.

I will start, here we go:


----------



## Professional (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Professional (May 4, 2010)




----------



## manaheim (May 4, 2010)

Pro, I don't agree with all of your choices here but I have to say those are some of the nicest and most impressive HDRs I have seen on TPF to date.

Here's my fav of the ones I have done...






Here's another that I'm never totally sure I'm happy with, but it's interesting...


----------



## Professional (May 4, 2010)

manaheim said:


> Pro, I don't agree with all of your choices here but I have to say those are some of the nicest and most impressive HDRs I have seen on TPF to date.
> 
> Here's my fav of the ones I have done...
> 
> ...



Nice shots! 
I like both of them, keep posting.

I don't care f i have not good shots here or later as long i do for fun, i just want to show how different HDR shots can be and also people can see what can be good and what can be bad.
So which choices you don't like? It will help me next time to know which HDR shots here didn't work for your taste.


----------



## LaFoto (May 4, 2010)

A collection of HDR-creations by as many members as want to participate belongs into the Photo Themes, so I moved the thread over. 

And to add one of mine, here is one that I once deliberately processed strongly (in an attempt to give it a bit of that cartoon feeling)






I rarely create HDR-photos, though...


----------



## Professional (May 4, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> A collection of HDR-creations by as many members as want to participate belongs into the Photo Themes, so I moved the thread over.
> 
> And to add one of mine, here is one that I once deliberately processed strongly (in an attempt to give it a bit of that cartoon feeling)
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for moving my thread, i appreciate that and i apologize if i posted in wrong section before, i hope here it will be better.

Nice shot though, but it is bluish cast, i know this problem facing me a lot as well.


----------



## LaFoto (May 5, 2010)

Yes, it was earlier than 9 in the morning and the sun had only just come out (January) ... and I didn't take the whole endeavour too seriously, either. It was just "play" actually.

All of my HDR-creations were, I never meant to create any pieces of art with the technique.

This one sort of "saved" a photo that was all boring to begin with (and as the ferry was moving, this had to be a "fake HDR" out of one RAW-file treated accordingly).






With that sun it did NOT turn too blue, did it?


----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> Yes, it was earlier than 9 in the morning and the sun had only just come out (January) ... and I didn't take the whole endeavour too seriously, either. It was just "play" actually.
> 
> All of my HDR-creations were, I never meant to create any pieces of art with the technique.
> 
> ...



That is fine, i understand, and yes, it is not blue this time, but it is hotty  :mrgreen:


----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)

2 shots from Paris [The Musée du Louvre]


----------



## stone_family3 (May 5, 2010)

Those are all great examples can someone please explain how it is done, I'd really like to try it.


----------



## Abby Rose (May 5, 2010)

Professional, I really like your first one of the mountains. Surreal, but not cartoony. What did you use to make that, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)

stone_family3 said:


> Those are all great examples can someone please explain how it is done, I'd really like to try it.





Abby Rose said:


> Professional, I really like your first one of the mountains. Surreal, but not cartoony. What did you use to make that, if you dont mind me asking?



Thank you very much!

Photomatix > Tonemapped > Photoshop


----------



## NateS (May 5, 2010)

That very first shot in this thread of the mountains is incredible.

I don't shoot a lot of HDR (don't shoot a ton of landscapes actually)...here's my best ones.


----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


>



Cool, nice shots, i like #3 more!

Keep posting, i like to see your shots, and learn


----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)

NateS said:


> That very first shot in this thread of the mountains is incredible.
> 
> I don't shoot a lot of HDR (don't shoot a ton of landscapes actually)...here's my best ones.



Very nice, i love trees and fall colors out there, you are lucky people.

Well done with HDR, look like so natural rather than mine fake look shots.


----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)




----------



## LaFoto (May 5, 2010)

Are all of your HDR-creations made from bracketed exposures, or where those that have movement in them made from a single RAW-file processed in three or five different manners?


----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> Are all of your HDR-creations made from bracketed exposures, or where those that have movement in them made from a single RAW-file processed in three or five different manners?



They are all from a single RAW file processed for three or more multi-exposures, only in post #19 the before-last shot of the water valley reflection it was done by multiple bracketed RAW shots, almost i get very similar results at the end if done by single RAW shots processed or already bracketed SOOC shots, just with bracketed shots i get a bit less noisy and better color a bit, and definitely in movement i can't get it good with bracketed shots.


----------



## dab_20 (May 5, 2010)

Wow, some very neat shots here. I love to see everyones different ways of doing HDR. Still have to attempt to do it myself...


----------



## rallysman (May 5, 2010)

Here's a few of mine:


----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)

Interlaken, Switzerland







Paris, France


----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)

Too bad, not all shots can be good in HDR if the original shot is not good enough in exposure overall and so.


----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)

Vignetting is from the ND filter, i don't like this filter on ultra wide angle lens [SinghRay VariND].


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 6, 2010)

why did you use an ND filter?


----------



## Professional (May 6, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> why did you use an ND filter?



Not sure why, but i was thinking that i will shoot night shot long exposure then maybe those artificial lights will cause so overexposed blown out exposure, so i used the ND just in case to lower that overexposure of the lights.


----------



## tasman (May 6, 2010)

Stunning photos everyone, inspires me to get out and do some shooting.


----------



## Professional (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Professional (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Professional (May 7, 2010)




----------



## manaheim (May 8, 2010)

how are you doing hdrs of non-static scenes?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 8, 2010)

Having no understanding of HDR probably helps. :lmao:


----------



## Professional (May 8, 2010)

manaheim said:


> how are you doing hdrs of non-static scenes?



One RAW single shot to create multiple exposures for HDR


----------



## manaheim (May 9, 2010)

Professional said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > how are you doing hdrs of non-static scenes?
> ...


 
I'm surprised you're getting that much dynamic range out of a single RAW.  Usually people can't get quite that kind of result unless they take several exposures.  Interesting.


----------



## pbelarge (May 9, 2010)

Professional said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > how are you doing hdrs of non-static scenes?
> ...


 
You may have mentioned this earlier, but I am too lazy to look. Which program are you using for these HDR photos?

I really like a number of the shots!


----------



## Professional (May 10, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Professional said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



Photomatix Pro + Tonemapping


----------

